# Black suit or navy suit?



## weibaby (Oct 16, 2012)

I only owned navy suit until now. As the black suit ,to me, looks too "serious". So just wanna know which color do you prefer? Or is there any occasion that either one works better than the other?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Navy. The only scenario where a black suit is even _acceptable_ is at night for a social event. In that context, navy works as well, and is much easier to pair with shirts, ties, and shoes.

Charcoal gray beats black, in my estimation.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

In my limited and humble opinion, a navy suit is far, far more versatile. Black suits are appropriate for funerals or some very formal occasions.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

My opinion is that there is nowhere a black suit works that a navy suit doesn't work better, unless you (a) own a funeral home or (b) are one of these guys...

If neither apply I suggest you avoid black suits.


----------



## weibaby (Oct 16, 2012)

emb1980 said:


> In my limited and humble opinion, a navy suit is far, far more versatile. Black suits are appropriate for funerals or some very formal occasions.


Yep, I really do not wanna offend black suit, but it really reminds me of "death", or maybe I'm too extreme. The only typical occasion I can think about where black suits dominate is during funeral events.


----------



## weibaby (Oct 16, 2012)

Grayson said:


> My opinion is that there is nowhere a black suit works that a navy suit doesn't work better, unless you (a) own a funeral home or (b) are one of these guys...
> 
> If neither apply I suggest you avoid black suits.


Wow, thanks for these pictures, really vivid. I hope I am gonna be as cool as these guys lol.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Living in LA, the black suit used to be a near requirement. They had a "cool" factor for awhile. If you're looking to go clubbing, a black suit would be fine. But they really don't work very well anymore, especially for business. They are a bit severe.

A dark blue suit is highly versatile and a must have.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I gave my black suit to an Amish guy.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Black suits are fine for evening wear especially in urban settings where they are more socially acceptable. In rural america if you wear a black suit you are likely to be asked are you preachin' or going to a funeral.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The navy suit option is so much more versatile than a black suit. It will get worn a whole lot more frequently than the black!


----------



## OrsonWelles00 (Mar 3, 2013)

Navy beats the crap out of black. Navy is a staple you can wear with anything, black is a suit you can hardly wear.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

Asians, Blacks and Hispanics wear black suits well, those who look pale like Tommy above don't look so good in black. IMO


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Grayson said:


> My opinion is that there is nowhere a black suit works that a navy suit doesn't work better, unless you (a) own a funeral home or (b) are one of these guys...
> 
> If neither apply I suggest you avoid black suits.


+1.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Dear OP,
You will not find much love for solid black business suits in these fora as they are outside the canon of classic American menswear. While they have been fashionable in some quarters over the last 15 years or so, they have never been fully accepted in Fortune 500 boardrooms or the corridors of big accounting, banking, or law (Brooks Brothers did not even offer black suits for many decades, and their most knowledgeable old school employees will steer you away from them even today). They tend to be worn by men who know little or nothing about classic style and either follow fashion or assume black must be good because it is obviously the most conservative color. As has been pointed out, black suits have become fairly common among celebrity types, "clubbers" and in certain casual social fora, but their popularity seems to be waning -- something most AA members (especially the most knowledgeable) are inclined to celebrate. Finally, leaving aside their social acceptance in America, they don't really flatter most American men.

As they say at Annapolis, "go navy."


----------



## dexter (Nov 2, 2012)

i gave my black suit to the mormon guy knocking on my door.


----------



## mnewb1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow...I acquired a BB 1818 Madison black suit awhile ago, and I really like the suit, fits well and I like the way the material feels....sucks to find out I am fashion challenged


----------



## Zakk (Aug 4, 2011)

mnewb1 said:


> Wow...I acquired a BB 1818 Madison black suit awhile ago, and I really like the suit, fits well and I like the way the material feels....sucks to find out I am fashion challenged


I actually can't think of any male friends who's first suit wasn't black. Perhaps first-time suit buyers think it's a safe purchase. However, I'd have to agree with an earlier poster that charcoal looks better for most occasions.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mnewb1 said:


> ....sucks to find out I am fashion challenged


Admitting you have a problem is the first step towards recovery.


----------



## sp999 (Dec 9, 2012)

mnewb1 said:


> Wow...I acquired a BB 1818 Madison black suit awhile ago, and I really like the suit, fits well and I like the way the material feels....sucks to find out I am fashion challenged


You are not fashioned challenged. That is their opinion, and their opinion is in the minority in our society. You would be hard pressed outside of this forum and styleforum to find the disdain for the black suit that exists here. That includes most of the style blogs that I have read. Anyone who criticizes someone for liking the black suit, are arrogant for thinking they are the owners of good taste.

I also have a black suit that I really like and complements me the most. The only problem it is too formal of a colour. Whenever I wear it I feel like I am overdressed. That is why many people wear a black suit, with a non white shirt, and no tie. They want to dress it down like George Clooney has here. 








Funny how people when they present pictures of how awful the black suit is, they always show people wearing a black suit with a black tie and shades. But somehow they imply that if they wore the a navy blue suit with a black tie and shades they would look ok.

As for people who think that it is only appropriate for funerals, if you add the proper accessories, a non black tie, french cuff shirt, colorful pocket square, no one is going to ask you if they see you on the street "who died?"

For a person with a limited wardrobe, the navy blue suit is a better option, because as most people have said, it is more versatile. You can wear it on any occasion wear a suit is required, including funerals. Not because people do not look good in black. Do you think that a small piece of satin on a lapel is what makes a tux so elegant?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

sp999 said:


> For a person with a limited wardrobe, the navy blue suit is a better option, because as most people have said, it is more versatile. You can wear it on any occasion wear a suit is required, including funerals. Not because people do not look good in black. Do you think that a small piece of satin on a lapel is what makes a tux so elegant?


Black tie is elegant because of the simple black and white contrast and balance. And also because it's only worn at night. A black suit is not a good look during the day.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

sp999 said:


> Anyone who criticizes someone for liking the black suit, are arrogant for thinking they are the owners of good taste.


Yeah, all y'all are late on your royalty payments.

Navy blue suit with black tie and black shades could look perfectly fine, in my book. I find a black suit makes every color you put with it seem too bright.

Black is better left to streetwear-type stuff. It's incompatible with traditional style in suits, since it was reserved for strollers or evening wear. I actually do look better in navy than in black, but I don't have black hair.


----------



## sp999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Matt S said:


> Black tie is elegant because of the simple black and white contrast and balance. And also because it's only worn at night. A black suit is not a good look during the day.


You can do the same with a black suit and pair it with a white shirt. As for not wearing it during the day, I agree.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

This forum's idea of classic dress tends to center on the Anglo-American tradition. Solid black business suits rest outside that canon. You will not find such suits worn by executives in the large or white shoe banks, investment houses, law firms, accounting firms, and consulting firms, or the board rooms of large businesses anywhere in the US or UK. This is not to say that many young people don't wear them clubbing, sans tie, unshaven. And some young people wear them for business because they don't know any better. Perhaps things are different in Athens, I couldn't say. 

Such suits really have no place in business in the US or UK, which I suppose is consistent with sp999's admission that they are not for day wear. They may be appropriate for evening in edgier less traditional environments (like clubbing). Next weekend I'll be attending a law school reunion cocktail party. All the men will wear dark suits -- none black.


----------



## sp999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yeah, all y'all are late on your royalty payments. Navy blue suit with black tie and black shades could look perfectly fine, in my book. I find a black suit makes every color you put with it seem too bright. Black is better left to streetwear-type stuff. It's incompatible with traditional style in suits, since it was reserved for strollers or evening wear. I actually do look better in navy than in black, but I don't have black hair.


"Navy blue suit with black tie and black shades could look perfectly fine, in my book." I *respectfully* disagree. But that is for each person to decide. No one is the owner of good taste. Personally, I do not think that if someone wore a navy blue suit with black shades and black tie on the WAYWN thread, they would get a positive response.

"It's incompatible with traditional style in suits, since it was reserved for strollers or evening wear." That is for the upper class. Traditionally the common people wore black suits for their formal fuctions. Since I am a common person, I have no problem drawing my inspiration from them.

"I actually do look better in navy than in black, but I don't have black hair." Exactly. Based on our complexions, black is better suited for me, and navy blue for you. It is a disservice to apply a universal rule that black is not suited for anybody.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

I recommend not wearing a black suit outside of a funeral (and perhaps not even then). I also don't recommend "shades" with your suit. 

Navy, navy pinstripe, charcoal, charcoal pinstripe are all solid opening moves.


----------



## sp999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> This forum's idea of classic dress tends to center on the Anglo-American tradition. Solid black business suits rest outside that canon. You will not find such suits worn by executives in the large or white shoe banks, investment houses, law firms, accounting firms, and consulting firms, or the board rooms of large businesses anywhere in the US or UK. This is not to say that many young people don't wear them clubbing, sans tie, unshaven. And some young people wear them for business because they don't know any better. Perhaps things are different in Athens, I couldn't say. Such suits really have no place in business in the US or UK, which I suppose is consistent with sp999's admission that they are not for day wear. They may be appropriate for evening in edgier less traditional environments (like clubbing). Next weekend I'll be attending a law school reunion cocktail party. All the men will wear dark suits -- none black.


From the wedding photos of all of my relatives who got married in both North America, the grooms all wore a poor man's tux. In the 50's and 60's a black suit with a white bow tie, and in the 70's a black suit with a black bow tie. In Greece all of them a black suit with a dark tie.

I am courious, based on old wedding photos of relatives, if the groom did not wear a tux, what colour was his suit? What year (or decade) were they married in?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

sp999 said:


> From the wedding photos of all of my relatives who got married in both North America, the grooms all wore a poor man's tux. In the 50's and 60's a black suit with a white bow tie, and in the 70's a black suit with a black bow tie. In Greece all of them a black suit with a dark tie.
> 
> I am courious, based on old wedding photos of relatives, if the groom did not wear a tux, what colour was his suit? What year (or decade) were they married in?


First, I would not assume you can discern the color of a dark suit from old photos, whether color or black and white. Second, I'm hardly in a position to comment on what your family wore in their weddings, but I would not advise a "newb" to emulate a poor man's anything. Finally, the old photos in my family indicate the wedding parties wore tuxes (one was actually full rig "white tie" instead) with guests wearing dark lounge suits. I cannot confirm from the photos that none of these suits were black, but I'm confident that was the case. I suppose I can ask my father to confirm if that is important to you. One exception to the traditional tux was my wedding in the 1970s. Let's just say it was an unfortunate decade, I didn't know any better, and no one was kind enough to stop me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

sp999 said:


> "Navy blue suit with black tie and black shades could look perfectly fine, in my book." I *respectfully* disagree. But that is for each person to decide. No one is the owner of good taste. Personally, I do not think that if someone wore a navy blue suit with black shades and black tie on the WAYWN thread, they would get a positive response.
> 
> "It's incompatible with traditional style in suits, since it was reserved for strollers or evening wear." That is for the upper class. Traditionally the common people wore black suits for their formal fuctions. Since I am a common person, I have no problem drawing my inspiration from them.
> 
> "I actually do look better in navy than in black, but I don't have black hair." Exactly. Based on our complexions, black is better suited for me, and navy blue for you. It is a disservice to apply a universal rule that black is not suited for anybody.


Well, I think it would have to be a shade lighter than navy, and the tie a knit, but I'd do it -- maybe with a pink shirt. I'll acknowledge, though, that since I don't yet own a black knit tie, I haven't tried this yet, so I don't really know.

The issue of class in this style of dressing can be a little fraught, but let's face it, it's fairly tough to do manual labor in a suit, so the people who did the least manual labor ended up doing the most suit-wearing. Also, although I agree with Mike Petrik that trying to judge the color of a suit from an old color photograph can be difficult, I will say that in most of the old photos I've seen of my family in suits, and old photos on the walls of my friends, there seems to be a lot of medium gray and some navy, but not a lot of black suits.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Black.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

No hang on! Sorry. I meant Navy. 

Black suits bother me.


----------



## Malabar (Nov 9, 2012)

Navy one looks great by working day, it fits goods for most events - meetings, client working. And by day in the black suit one is looking like security, doorman, or worse - like an undertacket. But in the evening black one is more favourable, because man in navy work suit in the club or bar looks like detective, or overtimed office worker.


----------



## Matthewaperry (May 6, 2013)

advice: dark navy blue suit


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't subscribe the prevalent forum view that a black suit is practically useless, but as between black and navy there is no contest: navy is vastly more versatile.

Black isn't a colour you add as your second suit. Or third. Or fourth. It can be a nice addition to a very well established wardrobe, however. I've seen crusty rocking a black suit and looking damned fine doing so.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

mhdena said:


> Asians, Blacks and Hispanics wear black suits well, those who look pale like Tommy above don't look so good in black. IMO


Yup. Darker skin tone/hair = darker the suit you can wear without looking odd.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The navy solid is the most versatile suit for wear in the US (sorry foreigners, you're on your own), good for any interview or any other life event. The black solid is very nice for evening social and for funerals. 

I have spoken. Go, and sin no more.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Navy or Charcoal are best imo for a first or only suit.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

sp999 said:


> You are not fashioned challenged. That is their opinion, and their opinion is in the minority in our society.....
> 
> I also have a black suit that I really like and complements me the most. The only problem it is too formal of a colour.....
> 
> For a person with a limited wardrobe, the navy blue suit is a better option, because as most people have said, it is more versatile. You can wear it on any occasion....


 Wait a minute, isn't that what everybody has been telling the OP?


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Orsini said:


> The navy solid is the most versatile suit for wear in the US (sorry foreigners, you're on your own), good for any interview or any other life event. The black solid is very nice for evening social and for funerals.
> 
> I have spoken. Go, and sin no more.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm better looking than that...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## weibaby (Oct 16, 2012)

My favorate suit now is a charcoal one in my wardrobe, actually, I did not see too obvious difference between a charcoal and black, although they are still different


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

JBierly said:


> Black suits are fine for evening wear especially in urban settings where they are more socially acceptable. In rural america if you wear a black suit you are likely to be asked are you preachin' or going to a funeral.


I was excited about my new black suit and wore it to work yesterday. I live in a rural area. I was asked if I was going to a funeral.

I said, "Yes, mine."

I wish I read this thread the day before.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry, Orsini... that was supposed to be a "Full of Win" meme. Carry on.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

weibaby said:


> I only owned navy suit until now. As the black suit ,to me, looks too "serious". So just wanna know which color do you prefer? Or is there any occasion that either one works better than the other?


Are we going to a funeral? No? A wake? No? Then not black.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Malabar said:


> Navy one looks great by working day, it fits goods for most events - meetings, client working. And by day in the black suit one is looking like security, doorman, or worse - like an undertacket. But in the evening black one is more favourable, because man in navy work suit in the club or bar looks like detective, or overtimed office worker.


There's a picture of me at a club in a navy suit that I'll post here later. You can decide what silly caricature you wish to apply to me then.  I was wearing what I did during the day and saw little to no point in changing with just a few moments' notice. At worst, I was called a "Mormon" or "Republican" (implying that dressing traditionally can be somehow be ascribed to a certain group of people). At best, someone mistook me for the owner. It was pretty amusing.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry I missed this on its early go-round, because I love the endless controversy of the black suit. I can readily concede its being outside the normal 'canon' of Trad, (1950's-early '60's Ivy League wear). I agree its best venue is the funeral, worn by a mourner or in the starring role, but I still think it can be worn for 'cocktail attire'. This 'cocktail attire' is yet another fun subject with no bottom. Well, the bottom might be black trousers, flat front preferred.

I plan to wear one at a charity fund raiser on the 30th, with a pale mauve batwing bowtie and white pocket hankie. I will report back.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

filfoster said:


> I am so sorry I missed this on its early go-round, because I love the endless controversy of the black suit. I can readily concede its being outside the normal 'canon' of Trad, (1950's-early '60's Ivy League wear). I agree its best venue is the funeral, worn by a mourner or in the starring role, but I still think it can be worn for 'cocktail attire'. This 'cocktail attire' is yet another fun subject with no bottom. Well, the bottom might be black trousers, flat front preferred.
> 
> I plan to wear one at a charity fund raiser on the 30th, with a pale mauve batwing bowtie and white pocket hankie. I will report back.


I think the solid black lounge suit is outside the canon of more than just "trad." I would submit that it is outside the canon of "classic" Anglo-American menswear (as many other American and UK posters have observed), which is a category of dress much broader than "trad." That said, I agree that its more acceptable as cocktail attire than as business attire, though I don't like it myself -- especially with a bow tie since it runs the risk of appearing as poorly executed black tie in a non-black-tie forum.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Even with black tie, midnight blue is more optimal than plain black fabric since it looks better in artificial light.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Jovan said:


> At worst, I was called a "Mormon"...


Treat it as a compliment, my friend! Welcome to the club (if only by sartorial choice, and not by baptism)! :icon_smile_wink:

Incidentally, I'd just like to point out that, during my time as a missionary, I never wore a black suit or a black tie. Huzzah! :icon_smile_big: Actually, since I was in the jungles of Central America, I didn't wear _any_ suit very often. Missionaries would wear suits when they arrived, and many of us--if we were being sent to a really hot area, which was common--stashed our suits in the mission's administrative office. The humidity down there, even in the "cold" areas, was so bad that our suits would grow white with mold, and we'd have to clean them off with a shoe brush before we could wear them again. That, and metal hangers--we had to travel light--would rust just by being exposed to the air, and they'd get rust all over our shirts, so I switched to plastic hangers. A large knob of black/green mold would also grow in the toe of each shoe, since--due to the constant rain--my shoes never fully dried out during the rainy season, which lasts for many months. Yeah, it wasn't really the kind of place where one worries about clothes. Come to think of it, I don't remember seeing many black suits, and there were no black ties, but maybe it was just all the mold--could it have made black fabric look slightly grayish? Hmm.

Alas, I digress. OP: Go navy.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Mike Petrik said:


> I think the solid black lounge suit is outside the canon of more than just "trad." I would submit that it is outside the canon of "classic" Anglo-American menswear (as many other American and UK posters have observed), which is a category of dress much broader than "trad." That said, I agree that its more acceptable as cocktail attire than as business attire, though I don't like it myself -- especially with a bow tie since it runs the risk of appearing as poorly executed black tie in a non-black-tie forum.


I had thought of that but hoped the soft brushed shoes, and lack of other traditional black tie accessories such as vest or cummerband, etc. might avoid that. Still, it is a risk. On the other hand, there are so many better reasons to think less of me that I may yet tke the risk.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

filfoster said:


> I had thought of that but hoped the soft brushed shoes, and lack of other traditional black tie accessories such as vest or cummerband, etc. might avoid that. Still, it is a risk. On the other hand, there are so many better reasons to think less of me that I may yet tke the risk.


Good luck my friend. I hope it turns out great.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

If you're a blonde, go medium gray (but never charcoal as that type of gray sticks out like a sore thumb on blondes) for a first or only suit. Otherwise, go with any shade of charcoal or medium gray for a first or only suit. In contrast to blondes sticking out like a sore thumb in all shades of charcoal, redheads (often called gingers) look washed out, pale, sickly and tired in all shades of light gray.

It is a well known fact that all shades of charcoal and medium gray work just as well as all shades of navy in all of the situations where navy works. However, there are three situations where charcoal and medium gray are equally appropriate with navy and all shades of all other types of blue are equally inappropriate due to being too colorful. Those situations are wakes, funerals and memorial services. All shades of medium gray look good on everybody no matter what.

Oh, excluding formal wear, intimate wear and underwear (perhaps it is because of the weaves that are used?), blondes also stick out like a sore thumb in black and look like q-tips in white. Also, excluding formal wear, intimate wear and underwear (again, perhaps it is because of the weaves that are used?), gingers also stick out like a sore thumb (and also look pale sickly and tired) in black, all shades of light blue, all shades of orange, all shades of pink and all shades of red (excluding burgundy, Merlot, wine and maroon, all shades of which are the only types of red that gingers look good in; for what it's worth, there are 15 shades of each of these types of red) and look washed out, pale, sickly and tired in white. Everybody else looks great in black and white.

Everybody else (including blondes) also looks good in all shades of pink and red.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Audi S5 TC said:


> If you're a blonde, go medium gray (but never charcoal as that type of gray sticks out like a sore thumb on blondes) for a first or only suit. Otherwise, go with any shade of charcoal or medium gray for a first or only suit. In contrast to blondes sticking out like a sore thumb in all shades of charcoal, redheads (often called gingers) look washed out, pale, sickly and tired in all shades of light gray.
> 
> It is a well known fact that all shades of charcoal and medium gray work just as well as all shades of navy in all of the situations where navy works. However, there are three situations where charcoal and medium gray are equally appropriate with navy and all shades of all other types of blue are equally inappropriate due to being too colorful. Those situations are wakes, funerals and memorial services. All shades of medium gray look good on everybody no matter what.
> 
> ...


Dear OP,

First, I have no idea about your hair color, but I'm reasonably sure that you are not a blonde. Even if you are instead a blond, please wear a black suit before any shade of pink or red. 
Second, I'm of the view that a first suit should be navy or dark gray, even if you have blond hair. I own a medium gray suit and like it a lot, but some occasions call for a dark business suit that is not black. That said, a medium gray suit would be acceptable even in these circumstances, even if perhaps a bit sub-optimal. 
Just my opinion. I confess to ignorance as to what should be worn by gingers, blonds or bald gents.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

I was not at all suggesting a suit in any shade of pink or red. I'm sorry if I came across as suggesting a suit in any shade of pink or red.

I was just saying what people look bad in and should avoid wearing and what people look good in and should wear the colors that I mentioned in my last post. It was merely a generalization. Well, what I said about suits in all shades of blue and gray were not in anyway generalizations. However, everything else I said were, in every way, generalizations. Perhaps I should have specified that? I clearly did not make myself clear. Again, sorry about that.


----------

